# [RUMOR] Zelda Wii U is titled Shard of Nightmare



## avengedZC (May 12, 2014)

Rumors are suggesting the reveal of the next Zelda game to be Legend of Zelda: shard of Nightmare. Here's a photo of the E3 plan with the name revealed.







Source: http://animengaming.com/legend-zelda-shard-nightmare-zelda-wii-u-rumor/

Thoughts?


----------



## Arras (May 12, 2014)

I don't care about that... Symphony of the Night 2 3DS is on that list. If true (which it probably won't be), sign me the fuck up.
It says it (Zelda) will be playable though, which is REALLY doubtful at this point.


----------



## Essometer (May 12, 2014)

Sorry, but I call BS. Everybody can print a fucking list
with a E3 logo on it.


----------



## Celice (May 12, 2014)

Essometer said:


> Sorry, but I call BS. Everybody can print a fucking list
> with a E3 logo on it.


I can't


----------



## frogboy (May 12, 2014)

> Beyond Good & Evil 2

And the red flag goes up.


----------



## Vappy (May 12, 2014)

Wouldn't be a proper E3 lead-up if the fake line-up printouts weren't already making their rounds


----------



## mkdms14 (May 12, 2014)

Fake the only ones who know what Nintendo is doing is Nintendo.  Same with the other companies never would all 3 have all the things they are going to show off appear on 1 sheet of paper.  Another reason its fake is Watch Dogs comes out on everything except WiiU this month, its not common practice to show off a game that has already been released.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 12, 2014)

>Castlvania: Symphony of the Night 2
>showcasing Mario Kart 8 AFTER its release
People fall for this shit?


----------



## T-hug (May 12, 2014)

God I would love a SOTN 2, but 3DS only? Unlikely. Also there is a lot missing from the Sony line up.


----------



## Essometer (May 12, 2014)

Celice said:


> I can't


I'm very sorry for you. Is there anything I can do for you?


----------



## GameWinner (May 12, 2014)

The list is fake. Why?
Because it will be a cold day in hell before Sony has Disgaea 4 playable on stage.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

Is it that difficult to add a [Rumour] tag in the thread title field prior to hitting "Submit"?


----------



## mkdms14 (May 12, 2014)

I think someone should close this thread its a big waste of time and as others have pointed out there is several things wrong with this that makes it a clear fake.


----------



## Nathan Drake (May 12, 2014)

I enjoy how people point out that the content makes it fake before recognizing the obvious low level shopping that went into making that. There's kind of a fuzz around all of the words and the words alone. That wouldn't just be .jpg artifacts from reposting the image too much, and it certainly wouldn't be that the list magically printed super funky right around all of the words.

The level of lazy in this shop is pretty astounding.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 12, 2014)

GameWinner said:


> The list is fake. Why?
> Because it will be a cold day in hell before Sony has Disgaea 4 playable on stage.


 
The sad thing is, it's probably one of the biggest releases left for the year on the Vita, especially since D3 was free for everyone on PS+ - up through the rest of the summer, I only see Vita Pets, BlazBlue, and another LEGO game being potentially higher on the list. They're not going to let people play Borderlands 2, GoW collection, or the Sly Cooper collection, because they'll all be out by then, they're all ports, and with the possible exception of Sly, they all blow.



Nathan Drake said:


> I enjoy how people point out that the content makes it fake before recognizing the obvious low level shopping that went into making that. There's kind of a fuzz around all of the words and the words alone. That wouldn't just be .jpg artifacts from reposting the image too much, and it certainly wouldn't be that the list magically printed super funky right around all of the words.
> 
> The level of lazy in this shop is pretty astounding.


 
That's usually a good indicator, but I've called out fuzzy photos and questionable printouts before only to see them turn out to be true; generally I focus on the content before questioning the medium.


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

Xenogears origins? I would have liked something in the xenoblade world but it was expected to be linked to xenogears, still hyped!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 12, 2014)

Symphony of the Night 2 lol


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Xenogears origins? I would have liked something in the xenoblade world but it was expected to be linked to xenogears, still hyped!


Thank god, because Xenoblade was a borefest.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 12, 2014)

Xenoblade is awesome


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Xenoblade is awesome*


 
*for a Wii game

Fixed that for you.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

Pretty sure Xenogears is still owned by Square-Enix so it's doubtful Xenogears is being rebooted. However, X will definitely carry the Xenoblade name. Or at least have "Xeno" in it somewhere.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Let's completely overlook the fact that most of those games are not First Party as the list claims.


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Let's completely overlook the fact that most of those games are not First Party as the list claims.


 
Dammit, I was gonna come in here all like "Lol list is fake too many third party games"


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Dammit, I was gonna come in here all like "Lol list is fake too many third party games"


2fast4u

Tom4Slowpoke _;O;_


----------



## Kalidor (May 12, 2014)

Fake, always fake !


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> *for a Wii game
> 
> Fixed that for you.


 


Sterling said:


> Foxi has a tendency to legitimately hate on everything at one point or another. It's sort of his thing ya' know. Non-biased destruction is what I call it.


----------



## Dork (May 12, 2014)

>smash bros games not referred to by there official names
>mario kart 8 being shown after release

Good chance this is


Spoiler



not real.


 
Also, don't know if I like that name for Zelda.

One thing I noticed that was consistent with the other "leaks" was the Pokken Fighters game. That actually sounds cool, I don't fucking play Pokemon but I'm a sucker for fighters.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> Stick to linear stuff bro


 

Because everyone loved Final Fantasy XIII. Oh wait. . .


----------



## Crisp Cookie (May 12, 2014)

http://www.google.be/url?sa=t&rct=j...GNXLFEH-O4e1GnkXy6pAySg&bvm=bv.66330100,d.ZWUNo Pokémon Omega Ruby and Pokémon Alpha Sapphire?


----------



## Ace Overclocked (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Bwahaha!
> 
> I'm a guy who can't put a game down before finishing it 100% and finding all the secrets, I stopped playing Xenoblade not because I don't like sandbox games, I stopped playing it because it was a bad game.
> 
> _"As soon as you get to"_ means that the game isn't fun before that point, and if it isn't fun then it's a bad game, period. A game has to be fun from start to finish, it's not my fault that you have low standards. I don't care that the game is fun 40 hours in, why can't it be fun _now_?


 
40? this isn't FFXIII
I'm talking more 6 hours in, and i'm not saying it's not fun at all, i'm saying it isn't fun as in its climaxes.
It's like expecting to orgasm as soon as you undress yourself....oh wait...that's what happens huh?


----------



## Hyro-Sama (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I'm a guy who can't put a game down before finishing it 100% and finding all the secrets


 
Really? Unless I really like a video game, I'm done as soon as I complete the main campaign. CBA to do the optional stuff.


----------



## loco365 (May 12, 2014)

Ooh yay Theatrhythm Curtain Call. Finally.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Ace Overclocked said:


> 40? this isn't FFXIII
> I'm talking more 6 hours in, and i'm not saying it's not fun at all, i'm saying it isn't fun as in its climaxes.
> It's like expecting to orgasm as soon as you undress yourself....oh wait...that's what happens huh?


If I have to play a game for 6 hours before I get to have fun then the game has failed its primary purpose - providing me with entertainment. I'm sorry that I cut my playthrough short by two hours, I'm sure that if I dedicated them it would totally be all worth it.

No. If you dive into a barrel full of shit head-first and manage to retrieve a golden coin from the bottom of it, you got the coin - good for you. You still have feces in your teeth though and they leave a bad taste in your mouth. There's such a thing called _"pacing"_ - a game that's grossly uninteresting and simply not fun for as long as several hours has bad pacing, and that's bad design, plain and simple. I'm unwilling to swim in your barrels, whatever riches they may hold at the bottom.

I'm not saying that you should start the game off with an uber character that destroys everything in its path - I'm saying that the game should be fun, interesting and engaging. I didn't care one bit for any of the characters and f*ck all happened for the first four hours of the game, that's bad pacing right there. Do yourself a favour and play Baldur's Gate or Fallout 2, you'll see how good games work.




Hyro-Sama said:


> Really? Unless I really like a video game, I'm done as soon as I complete the main campaign. CBA to do the optional stuff.


I bite into the meat of the main quest only when I'm 100% sure that I've completed all the side quests within a given area, it's just the way I roll... unless the game is criminally boring, in which case I just turn it off.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Symphony of the Night 2? Nice try.


----------



## TheCasketMan (May 12, 2014)

That list is so fake.


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't believe that it's hailed the best JRPG of all time. I could think of better JRPG's even if I suffered from advanced Alzheimer's. Scratch that, that would probably be beneficial since Yawnicles are terribly forgettable even without that affliction.
> 
> Moving on, fake list, blah, blah, rumour mill. Seriously though, what _*do*_ you guys expect from this years E3? What would you like to see presented that's more or less realistic?


 

Conversely, I can't believe that the so-called excrescence of an RPG Final Fantasy XIII is being praised as much as it is; Final Fantasy died when Square merged with Enix.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I can't believe that so-called RPG Final Fantasy XIII is being praised as much as it is; Final Fantasy died when Square merged with Enix.


FFXIII is being praised? Where? By whom? And why?


----------



## the_randomizer (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> FFXIII is being praised? Where? By whom? And why?





Maybe not here, but there are die hard fans out there, people who, unfortunately like the character Lightning like she's the next Cloud wannabe. Or that the battle system and plot are revolutionary, etc. etc. Final Fantasy died when the two companies merged. FFXIII sucks.


----------



## Gahars (May 12, 2014)

If this were a school assignment, I'd ask the student to see me after class because I don't think he even tried and a conference with his parents may be necessary, this is like the third time in a row he has turned in shoddy work and I'm worried for the future of his academic career.

I guess I'm a teacher in this scenario, or something. I don't know, just roll with it.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Maybe not here, but *there are die hard fans out there, people who, unfortunately like the character Lightning like she's the next Cloud wannabe*. Or that the battle system and plot are revolutionary, etc. etc. Final Fantasy died when the two companies merged. FFXIII sucks.


Don't worry, the end days are coming... All will be well soon.


----------



## chartube12 (May 12, 2014)

This like the 12th time I heard this as the rumor title. Not sure how i feel about, but it's probably fake.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 12, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Thank god, because Xenoblade was a borefest.


 
whoa ... I'm pretty sure you go straight to hell after saying something like that


----------



## gamefan5 (May 12, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> whoa ... I'm pretty sure you go straight to hell after saying something like that


He said that since the game was released, and he is still here, alive with us XD


----------



## Foxi4 (May 12, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> whoa ... I'm pretty sure you go straight to hell after saying something like that


I can't help it, I just have good taste. Let's not open that can of worms again though, this thread was cleaned up once before.


----------



## matpower (May 13, 2014)

gamefan5 said:


> He said that since the game was released, and he is still here, alive with us XD


Foxi needs to change his profile picture. Incoming Dead Foxi4Tails!


----------



## FireGrey (May 13, 2014)

There is no reason to suggest that this is legit, there are more reasons against it being legit than being for it.
Example: Xenogears is not owned by Nintendo.


----------



## FireEmblemGuy (May 13, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Final Fantasy died when the two companies merged. FFXIII sucks.


 
Let's be brutally honest here: Final Fantasy died with VII, and the cancer started with VI or even IV. If anything the SE merger should've lead to more games like Chrono Trigger; what went wrong on that front I have no idea.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 13, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> I can't help it, I just have good taste.


says the guy who likes Sonic R


----------



## Zetta_x (May 13, 2014)

The shart of nightmare


----------



## Bladexdsl (May 13, 2014)

Rob Blou said:


> whoa ... I'm pretty sure you go straight to hell after saying something like that


his actually right


----------



## MarioFanatic64 (May 13, 2014)

What if Nintendo deliberately circulates rumours like this so when the fanbase is butthurt over their horrible E3 they have an excuse to say "Please Understand"?


----------



## Foxi4 (May 13, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> says the guy who likes Sonic R


Except I'm not fooling myself, I know the game is sh*t and I like it due to nostalgia. I'm not trying to desperately convince people that it's not sh*t to validate my soft spot for it. ;O;


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)




----------



## mcopo (May 15, 2014)

Symphony of the Night 2? Am I the only one who is tired of metroidvania in this series?


----------



## hhs (May 15, 2014)

No Fallout
No Resident Evil 7 (which was rumored to be set for E3)
No Mass Effect 4
No Metal Gear
No Witcher
I don't believe this and I don't want to believe this.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Symphony of the Night 2? Am I the only one who is tired of metroidvania in this series?


Well, today is your lucky day. The guy who made all those games left Konami... so no more metroid in your Castlevania.


----------



## mcopo (May 15, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Well, today is your lucky day. The guy who made all those games left Konami... so no more metroid in your Castlevania.


 
Yay! I hope that means something! It's not that I hate those games. They are great (at least the ones I played - SOTN, COTM and DOS). But I think it's time for a change... I'd like to see an old-school castlevania again (either in 3D or 2D). Level design and difficulty were so much better on these! If Konami can't do this, they could at least bring the Vampire Killer back. I miss using that thing...


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Yay! I hope that means something! It's not that I hate those games. They are great (at least the ones I played - SOTN, COTM and DOS). But I think it's time for a change... I'd like to see an old-school castlevania again (either in 3D or 2D). Level design and difficulty were so much better on these! If Konami can't do this, they could at least bring the Vampire Killer back. I miss using that thing...


Have you play Castlevania - The Adventure ReBirth?


----------



## mcopo (May 15, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Have you play Castlevania - The Adventure ReBirth?


 
Nope, and I really want to. But I don't own a Wii... they are really expensive around here (R$ 500, which is about $250... damn). And I don't feel like emulating... Hate having to configure lots of stuff, even though I'm fairly experienced with this kind of stuff.


----------



## CompassNorth (May 15, 2014)

Fake.
Square Enix still owns the Xenogears IP.
Not only that but Konami doesn't care about the original Castlevania games. It's the reason why Koji Igarashi left Konami and formed his own studio two months ago.


----------



## Nah3DS (May 15, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Nope, and I really want to. But I don't own a Wii... they are really expensive around here (R$ 500, which is about $250... damn). And I don't feel like emulating... Hate having to configure lots of stuff, even though I'm fairly experienced with this kind of stuff.


Same here, everything is really expensive. Dolphin is pretty straightforward if you know what you doing. If you have a semi-decent PC, you will be able to run this game without problems.


----------



## mcopo (May 15, 2014)

NahuelDS said:


> Same here, everything is really expensive. Dolphin is pretty straightforward if you know what you doing. If you have a semi-decent PC, you will be able to run this game without problems.


 
Humm.. I may try this one if I get really tired of waiting or if I don't win a Super Castlevania IV auction I'm bidding on


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 15, 2014)

Symphony of the Night 2? fuck that. how about remake Symphony of the Night as a 2D Remade on Wii U and 3DS. WITH the MISSING content (including the hanging gardens) that the saturn version got that the Playstation version didn't get because of the stretched out team? (including the one on the Game.Com??)

Yeah this is fake it's a fanboy's wet dream. no way would Nintendo be smart enough to return to Castlevania's greatest franchise in the series...it's always that Lords of Shadow bullshit.

also the biggest factor that makes it fake...is that WATCH DOGS COMES OUT THIS MONTH. why in th love of fuck would they display a demo on JUNE 10th for a game that's already out by then?? the photoshopper should have thought of that one more. This thread needs to be closed. AND deleted


----------



## VashTS (May 16, 2014)

when i took a poop this morning, it looked like it said metroid 3ds and wii u are releasing june 30th within the dookie.

i think i believe it. 

im just happy that most on stage stuff is on monday june 9 as i am off that day! score!


----------



## Nah3DS (May 16, 2014)

mcopo said:


> Humm.. I may try this one if I get really tired of waiting or if I don't win a Super Castlevania IV auction I'm bidding on


if you like classic Castlevania... emulate Rondo of Blood while you're waiting


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 21, 2014)

you know what I want? Metroid (fucking) Dread. a 2.5D 3D sequel to Metroid Fusion. Not that Other M horseshit or FPS "Hunters" style the DS had. How hard is it for Nintendo to make a 2D Metroid game with stereoscopic 3D elements? (compared to other larger project's they've done) 

Nintendo. get your head out of your ASS... We both know that Metroid Prime 3 confirmed it. (Unless it was Other M, in that case you can eat shit and die) Stop denying like it didn't exist and make the goddamn game happen already! we've been waiting 8 fucking years. Apparently the story is already finished but Nintendo won't release it or make a game based on it. "Dread" is starting to be surrounded by the lore of Half Life 3. And Nintendo can sure as hell count to "3" last time I checked, unlike Gabe.


----------



## CrimzonEyed (May 21, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> you know what I want? Metroid (fucking) Dread. a 2.5D 3D sequel to Metroid Fusion. Not that Other M horseshit or FPS "Hunters" style the DS had. How hard is it for Nintendo to make a 2D Metroid game with stereoscopic 3D elements? (compared to other larger project's they've done)
> 
> Nintendo. get your head out of your ASS... We both know that Metroid Prime 3 confirmed it. (Unless it was Other M, in that case you can eat shit and die) Stop denying like it didn't exist and make the goddamn game happen already! we've been waiting 8 fucking years. Apparently the story is already finished but Nintendo won't release it or make a game based on it. "Dread" is starting to be surrounded by the lore of Half Life 3. And Nintendo can sure as hell count to "3" last time I checked, unlike Gabe.


How can there be another metroid game that take place after fusion without metroids?


----------



## spotanjo3 (May 21, 2014)

Well, I am going to get Zelda Shard of Nightmare and Castlevania Symphony of the Night 2 3DS. I have PSX version and I loved it. I liked Castlevania very much including PS3 versions. Bring more Castlevania games, please!


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 21, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> How can there be another metroid game that take place after fusion without metroids?


 

They could make it work... In fact, I would like to see a metroid game without an emphasis on metroids... I could do enough without...Blah blah blah "the baby!"



VashTS said:


> when i took a poop this morning, it looked like it said metroid 3ds and wii u are releasing june 30th within the dookie.
> 
> i think i believe it.
> 
> im just happy that most on stage stuff is on monday june 9 as i am off that day! score!


 

Metroid 3DS confirmed.


----------



## SnAQ (May 26, 2014)

stanleyopar2000 said:


> also the biggest factor that makes it fake...is that WATCH DOGS COMES OUT THIS MONTH. why in th love of fuck would they display a demo on JUNE 10th for a game that's already out by then?? the photoshopper should have thought of that one more. This thread needs to be closed. AND deleted



If I'm not mistaken, Watch_Dogs for WiiU won't be released until fall 2014


----------



## WiiUBricker (May 26, 2014)

CrimzonEyed said:


> How can there be another metroid game that take place after fusion without metroids?


Simple. The space pirates obtained sample DNA from a metroid somehow and were able to mass-produce new metroids. Those go rampant, kill the pirates and take over multiple planets or galaxies. The only hope is Samus and ironically the natural enemy of the metroids, X. So with help of some leftover X Samus gets the new X-beam to annihilate all metroids once and for all. That is before the galactic federation discovers another planet of new and even more dangerous metroids etc. As you can see, there are plenty of possibilities for new metroid games after Fusion.


----------

